# New Update!



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/iqt44p

Of course no change log because it's Tivo 

So according to that guy, some remote issues are fixed, and it seems snappier. Guess that's a start. Won't have time to update and play so I'm sure you all will.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks .. I didn't realize I had the 4896 update .. first thing I tested was my 2TB external storage drive .. now it works .. didn't before. I have it connected to a powered hub (which didn't work before now) and then into the TS4K via an OTG cable .. this works with MxPlayer .. excepting on mpeg files which are choppy. Otherwise playback on 720P MP4's seems smooth as silk --- so far ... I will test the USB-C connection later .. but apparently something got fixed in regards to the size limit to external storage. Good news to me.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> new updates from a reddit post:
> 
> *Live TV from Pluto TV and Locast is now on Stream 4K, plus firmware fixes!*
> _
> ...





dbpaddler said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/iqt44p
> 
> Of course no change log because it's Tivo
> ...


i posted about this update long ago when the update was 10% rolled out.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Alex_7 said:


> i posted about this update long ago when the update was 10% rolled out.


Ahh. Didn't know it was one in the same. This is where posted release notes would be nice. Mentioned that on Reddit.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

So is the update rolled out to everyone now? I’m not home at the moment to check


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

I just got home. Will check on my one. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnyklr (Aug 4, 2015)

DD is still broke. My Sony receiver displays DD but it comes out in stereo. L/R channels only.

Works fine with a Fire stick. Roamio and a DirecTV HR54.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just checked, no update for me. Turns out I already had the V4896


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

No update here either. Guess it's still being done piecemeal. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Do you have build version 4896? I think mine auto updated


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Alex_7 said:


> Do you have build version 4896? I think mine auto updated


I'll have to look when I go to bed. On the beta one watching Away at the moment.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

Yep. Don't remember it updating. Haven't had any issues to worry about, and my remote setup was correct the first time around. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## U'nique (Jun 26, 2020)

Pnyklr said:


> DD is still broke. My Sony receiver displays DD but it comes out in stereo. L/R channels only.
> 
> Works fine with a Fire stick. Roamio and a DirecTV HR54.


That's because this upgrade breaks audio bitstream passthrough. It transcodes everything to what TiVo considers your best format is. My Oppo BD player will take DTS, DD, and DD+ in. At auto setting, all output is DD+ 5.1 from the TS4K no matter the stream input. It outputs DD+ 5.1 L+R only, when Prologic encoded LPCM 2.0 is the source. If manually set to output PCM only, the Oppo decodes LPCM 2.0 out to surround channels properly. Manual audio settings don't work at all. No matter what I choose, DD+ 5.1 is output, even when it's deselected. Other alternative is to choose PCM out only. I'd be fine with it decoding to multichannel LPCM at 192k (another valid input for the Oppo), but it only outputs LPCM 2.0 48k.
In my experience anyway, audio is AFU with this upgrade. I noticed that I had this version a while back when I was trying to figure out what broke audio for me. Now I gave up, I'm not dealing with their tech support.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

All of a sudden I have Atmos from netflix which is new for me. Haven't tried Disney yet. Still get Atmos from prime (Aeronaut's and Jack Ryan), so I'm happy although last night I noticed a very long solid light on the t4k remote. Not sure what that was about.


----------



## JOSHSKORN (Aug 27, 2015)

Since the new update, I'm curious about larger external hard drives (as in 4TB or more), if they are visible/usable or not. Can someone confirm?

I still haven't purchased my TS4K, but if this checks out, I'll be ordering it soon. I need to find a different way to plug my 4TB HDD to my network. Apparently my router doesn't seem to allow the streaming I want with devices directly connected to it, as it has file size limitations for USB Devices connected to it.


----------



## dbpaddler (Sep 25, 2004)

JOSHSKORN said:


> Since the new update, I'm curious about larger external hard drives (as in 4TB or more), if they are visible/usable or not. Can someone confirm?
> 
> I still haven't purchased my TS4K, but if this checks out, I'll be ordering it soon. I need to find a different way to plug my 4TB HDD to my network. Apparently my router doesn't seem to allow the streaming I want with devices directly connected to it, as it has file size limitations for USB Devices connected to it.


You should be able to go microUSB with an otg adapter cable. Usb-c, the tivo dev told me it's more of a Google issue with them supplying the drivers. I believe this is the first Android tv device with usb-c. And if Sabrina doesn't have usb-c which I'm guessing it won't since a microUSB charger exists with Ethernet, then they might not be that quick to add more support to usb+c unless tivo tries to push them.

Or we could file a complaint about usb-c supper with Google to bring it to their attention.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnyklr (Aug 4, 2015)

Unique,
Thanks, that sheds a ton of light on what I am experiencing. My AV receiver only does DD not DD+.

-Funk


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

JOSHSKORN said:


> Since the new update, I'm curious about larger external hard drives (as in 4TB or more), if they are visible/usable or not. Can someone confirm?
> 
> I still haven't purchased my TS4K, but if this checks out, I'll be ordering it soon. I need to find a different way to plug my 4TB HDD to my network. Apparently my router doesn't seem to allow the streaming I want with devices directly connected to it, as it has file size limitations for USB Devices connected to it.


I just tested a 4TB WD Passport portable drive. Works as good as my 2TB Toshiba Slim. My guess is that an SSD would work even better My setup right now is a "powered hub" which connects using USB-A to an OTG cable which uses Micro USB to power the TS4K. So in this setup you have two power bricks, one for the Hub and One for the TS4K. I plug the portable USB drive into the hub and TS4K recognizes the drive within seconds. This is a USB 2.0 connection.

I'm fairly sure I tried the 2TB Toshiba Slim drive into the USB-C port and it failed to be recognized. I also tried using the "powered hub" into the USB-C port with the 2TB drive plugged into the hub. Did not work either. So, for now, my success with the large external storage is strictly via the USB 2.0 OTG cable. But I'm very sure this did not work prior to the new update to 4896. What does work in the USB-C port is Ethernet. The Ethernet really helps if I access network drives.

I'm using Kodi, VLC and MxPlayer as my player. The VLC will pick up "shared" drives on my network. So it is a very simple NAS substitute for playing videos.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

This update came out over a week ago. At the time 10 percent of users gotit, looks like they are rolling it out to more users now. If you go on reddedit you will see. I asked to get the updates early , which is nice


----------

